# YJ and Moyu - what's the relationship?



## mark49152 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can anyone confirm how these brands/companies are related? And point to a source for their information?

I read a lot of opinion that Moyu is a separate company that uses YJ's factory, but have never seen a source credited. On the other hand, they use the same packaging design, and the Moyu scholarship won by Feliks resulted in his face being put on a YJ cube box.


----------



## cubeone (Jan 5, 2014)

From what I've been told by benskoning, who owns a puzzle shop called cubingsource.com, Moyu is owned by YJ, which means that it's a sub-company that is YJ's line of speedcubes.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think it's like Toyota and Lexus.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> I think it's like Toyota and Lexus.


Source?


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 5, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Source?


"I think" XD


----------



## plusCubed (Jan 5, 2014)

Found this on the MoYu forum: http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-23054-1-1.html
Apparently YJ was established as a normal toy company where they hire designers, produce cubes, and whatnot. The CEO decided in 2012 to create a "platform" called MoYu where designers can give their designs to YJ for production, sales, and the boring stuff, and in return get part of the profit. Those cubes are branded as MoYu, and are geared for the "professional market". Cubes whose designers are hired by YJ are branded as YJ.
So really MoYu is a platform and a brand, not a company. YJ is the company.

That is my understanding. Not sure if correct. If anyone else reads Chinese here, please check.


----------



## kcl (Jan 6, 2014)

plusCubed said:


> Found this on the MoYu forum: http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-23054-1-1.html
> Apparently YJ was established as a normal toy company where they hire designers, produce cubes, and whatnot. The CEO decided in 2012 to create a "platform" called MoYu where designers can give their designs to YJ for production, sales, and the boring stuff, and in return get part of the profit. Those cubes are branded as MoYu, and are geared for the "professional market". Cubes whose designers are hired by YJ are branded as YJ.
> So really MoYu is a platform and a brand, not a company. YJ is the company.
> 
> That is my understanding. Not sure if correct. If anyone else reads Chinese here, please check.



I think you nailed it.


----------



## ECubesDesignerX (Jan 9, 2014)

Rubiks should set up a designers platform, as everyone would know about the brand name, plus the bestselling toy is still the Rubiks Cube.


----------



## SZL (Jan 9, 2014)

I‘m a Chinese boy,I can tell you that Moyu is on the basis of yj


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 9, 2014)

@plusCubed: thanks for the info.


----------



## UB (Jan 10, 2014)

SZL said:


> I‘m a Chinese boy,I can tell you that Moyu is on the basis of yj


We didnt require you gender though


----------



## UB (Jan 10, 2014)

plusCubed said:


> Found this on the MoYu forum: http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-23054-1-1.html
> Apparently YJ was established as a normal toy company where they hire designers, produce cubes, and whatnot. The CEO decided in 2012 to create a "platform" called MoYu where designers can give their designs to YJ for production, sales, and the boring stuff, and in return get part of the profit. Those cubes are branded as MoYu, and are geared for the "professional market". Cubes whose designers are hired by YJ are branded as YJ.
> So really MoYu is a platform and a brand, not a company. YJ is the company.
> 
> That is my understanding. Not sure if correct. If anyone else reads Chinese here, please check.



This is it  You sell your design and earn profit.../


----------



## rj (Jan 10, 2014)

ECubesDesignerX said:


> Rubiks should set up a designers platform, as everyone would know about the brand name, plus the bestselling toy is still the Rubiks Cube.



Well, I think you should design for YJ.


----------



## Dapianokid (Jan 10, 2014)

rj said:


> Well, I think you should design for YJ.



I think he should design for himself.


----------



## rj (Jan 10, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> I think he should design for himself.



Have you seen his designs?


----------



## qwr (Jan 4, 2020)

Sorry for long bump, but I read a youtube comment from Antoine Cantin (who got to tour the MoYu factory, cool video) that YJ and MoYu are "100% distinct" companies now. This should be updated in the wiki.

youtube.com/watch?v=wev3vnrKvHc&lc=Ugxh_s9u5_bzH_dkaRl4AaABAg.8wPLIV-lnV48wPrFWRjJxW


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 4, 2020)

MoYu is was a sub brand of YJ but I think they are both individual companies now.


----------

